

Show HN: Monitor your friends Facebook online status and activity - kiosan
http://fsm.vertalab.com/

======
antocv
This is awesome!

Would be super cool to have this as browser extension and then let users
easily copy and paste the reports they gather on each others walls or as
status updates.

Destroy facebook! This would make users wary of spending too much time on fb,
just to know that a report might be generated and shared with others should be
enough to make people stop using facebook as much.

Hm, a good idea would be to also share the "activity of my friends" in a
public post, perhaps outside of facebook on google+ or similar.

Then ones friends perhaps would be upset and all that and then I would tell
them "suck it, remember all the the times you uploaded my picture or revealed
my location to facebook?".

This would be a great way to illustrate to people the danges or spewing
personal information on and to facebook about ones friends.

------
hipsters_unite
This is unbelievably creepy, most of all the 'free trial' part - how is this
going to be monetized? Who would pay? Why?

~~~
goutmaximum
Your boss, that added you on Facebook. To check how much you are slacking!

~~~
hipsters_unite
That's why you use IRC :)

------
ryanthejuggler
PRISM Jr.! (Or perhaps My First Surveillance?)

Jokes aside, I think there will be some cool infographics to come out of this.
Imagine creating a visual friend graph where links are perhaps weighted or
colored by the amount of time two people were online at the same time.

------
samuellevy
That seems... disturbing. What are the practical applications of this outside
of stalking?

~~~
kiosan
This is experimental side project. I am looking for feedback and ideas on how
this can be used practically.

I see few applications:

\- you can know who is most active from your network

\- it is possible to calculate power index for each of your friends

\- it is possible to measure social impact made by friends by collecting their
activity also

\- it just interesting what open social api can show about users activity. you
can see when friends wake up or go to bed.

